

Why Anonymous is doing almost nothing to stop World War III - maskinado
https://www.anonyme.com/View/afa326ad-b3db-4b4d-8dd7-30e5d89903d5

======
devx
I think most of the important figures in "Anonymous", the "activists", the
ones "leading the fight", and planing operations, have been caught by FBI/NSA
thanks to NSA's mass surveillance system that can get into everything.

Then FBI told them to "cooperate or else", so now the former Anonymous is
dismantled, and yes probably recreated by the NSA and its allies to create
operations under its name.

